# *The results are in!!!* 12 week scan! Boy or girl?



## squirrel.

UPDATE: Finding out in two days time! Any last minute guesses? I've added a post at the end which has a picture of this little one and a picture of my son at the same gestation for comparison. Thanks ladies :)

__________________________________________________________________________

Hi ladies,

Anyone care to take a guess on my little one. We had our 12 week scan this morning and it was a really lovely experience. Little one is perfect. I think this picture has the nub in it and shows the skull shape well... I think, I'm no expert at this. Hearbeat was 170 too, though I'm sure that old wives tale has been debunked! I find out on the 1st of March at 17 weeks in an elective gender scan and will update then.

Any guesses?

Thanks :D

x

ps My gut has been boy all along, but this scan looks quite different to how he looked at 12 weeks. I'm going to stick to my guns though and by gut instinct alone, boy (but I was wrong last time with that, so maybe I should believe the opposite!)
 



Attached Files:







1604742_10153783759860472_405008518_n.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 46


----------



## Pmjd84

I think girl x


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks for the guess :)

I am so confused over what is the nub. Can anyone help, is it A or B? I was thinking B and that A was part of the leg? I have no idea though really!

x
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 36


----------



## capegirl7

I agree it's tricky. Gut says girl


----------



## Ambermichelle

I'm saying girl :)


----------



## BrieAnne

I vote girl too, just bc neither of them are sticking up!


----------



## foxiechick1

Girl guess x


----------



## krissie328

I think girl.


----------



## Foreign Chick

I'd say it's B but either way, even if it's A 
I still say :pink:


----------



## ButterflyLuvx

Girl


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks for all the guesses ladies. Will be interesting to see if you're all right. On In-gender they're all saying girl too.

My gut tells me boy - not for any real reason other than I've always seen myself with two boys followed by a little girl for the third and last baby. We'll see :) I would be thrilled if this little one was our girl, but I don't think it is.

Find out four weeks tomorrow when I turn 17 weeks!!! Eek, I can't wait!

x


----------



## squirrel.

I've been looking through my scan pictures again and found this one that also seems to have something nub-like... is this one more clear? The skull is less round in this one than all the others.

Thanks ladies :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo 04-02-2014 19 42 03.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry, that was a bit dark, I've lightened it...
 



Attached Files:







Photo 04-02-2014 19 42 03.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## McStars

Really leaning towards :pink:


----------



## squirrel.

Any last minute guesses? I'm finding out in two days time. Will update when I know.

These pictures are of this little one first and my son at the same gestation for comparison.
 



Attached Files:







1604742_10153783759860472_405008518_n.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 16









317285_10150774726975472_4513321_n.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## J.Entwistle

My guess is :pink:


----------



## squirrel.

Any last guesses ladies :D I promise I will stop after tomorrow. The scan is about 15 hours away. Very excited now. I can't wait to find out what this little one is.

So far everyone is saying girl. I'm sure it's a boy. Anyone think this looks like a boy too or am I the odd one out?

x


----------



## LittleMinx

:pink: .. xx


----------



## truthbtold

Girl


----------



## babylove x

girl


----------



## SisterRose

I think girl too :pink:


----------



## mazndave

I think the nub on your scan looks similar to mine and I'm getting girl guesses, so I'll go for girl for you too. I'm just like you though, I already have a little boy and convinced this is another one! Maybe we're trying to not get our hopes up?! Good luck with your scan, hope that baby shows it's goods xx


----------



## DaisyDust

:pink:


----------



## squirrel.

Well ladies, you were all right! It's a little GIRL!!! I am in shock and feel absolutely blessed!! I am so happy to have one of each! Thanks for all the guesses, nub and skull theory worked this time. 

X


----------



## LittleMinx

Congrats and welcome to Team :pink: .. xx


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats! one of each will be lovely :) x


----------



## mazndave

Congratulations, that's fantastic! I hope my guesses are as accurate! xx


----------

